# No Cottonmouth Marijuana?



## cmgpie (Sep 20, 2007)

Both of my inner ears are ruptured and I have other inner ear problems that cause chronic headaches, nausea, and imbalance. Barometric pressure changes and changes in my body fluids effect my symptoms. My neuro-othologist has me on a diet to help maintain constant body fluid and thus ear fluid consistency. I'm taking a bunch of prescription medicine to help alleviate my headaches. They don't help much. I've read that marijuana helps relieve pain and will help with nausea. The problem with my ear condition is that marijuana causes cotton mouth therefore drains the fluid out of my inner ear which is very uncomfortable. Is a pharmaceutical marijuana available that has eliminated the cotton mouth side effect?

Chris


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 20, 2007)

Wow man... That is a great question.  Unfortunately I don't have a great answer for you as my experience is limited.  However, the more sativa leaning bud I smoke, the less cotton mouth I have.  Maybe some of the seasoned growers could let you in on some info...


----------



## whoawhoa (Sep 20, 2007)

Don't really know, but that ear problem sounds horrible


----------



## walter (Sep 20, 2007)

im not to sure about this ether,, all i can do is wish you the best of luck with all your health problems and finding a solution to it


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Sep 21, 2007)

one way to find out..

SMOKE.. 

who knows, might cure everything.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 21, 2007)

*From my own experience i have yet to smoke any bud that doesn't give me cotton mouth.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Sep 21, 2007)

Maybe eating it would help. Ever tried cookies ?


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh boy... Eating it gives me the worst dry mouth by far...  Everyone is different though.  Maybe small doses would be better?


----------



## cmgpie (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I was thinking of eating it as well. I'm looking into a pharmaceutical synthetic canniboid called merinol. Unfortunately the manufacturer won't give me any information about its effectiveness for my problem even studies they've performed due to FDA regulations. According to the FDA regulations it's only authorized for anorexia, and nausea as a result of chemotherapy treatment for cancer - so a prescription for me would be off FDA approved use. That shouldn't matter because most the meds I take aren't for my problem, which is so rare that only sea sick medicines are approved for inner ear problems. If my neurologist doesn't find an effective medicine I'll approach him with the suggestion of marinol. Have any readers of this forum tried marinol and if so what are the positive and negative side effects?

Chris


----------



## HGB (Oct 12, 2007)

cmgpie said:
			
		

> Unfortunately the manufacturer won't give me any information about its effectiveness for my problem even studies they've performed due to FDA regulations.



cant offer any info for ya bro...but this stinks like chiz when the company cant answer ya ?

fook merinol and find a way to use the real plant

peace


----------

